# [SOLVED] Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?



## Snowrosie (Dec 12, 2012)

My cursor arrow has started changing to the useless cross symbol, meaning I can't click on anything online etc.

This happens after a few clicks on a webpage - especially email and Facebook. It changes to the cross symbol, and because I can't then click on anything, I have to close the window down. If I reopen a web browser it returns to an arrow for a few more clicks. 

I haven't done anything differently or installed anything. 

I use a touchpad not an external mouse. I have been into the hardware settings, and even when my cursor is showing as a cross, it is clearly set to be the arrow.
I have tried a system restore but no luck.

Please help - this is SO infuriating and slowing my work down!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Did you install any mouse changers?

Can you screenshot the error?


----------



## Snowrosie (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

Thanks!
No, I made no changes to mouse settings or indeed any other settings. All the mouse settings etc. are correct.
No, sorry, just tried to screenshot it, but the cursor isn't visible in the screenshot. Not a whole lot to see anyway, just a cross shape instead of the arrow! :-(


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

See if this helps in any way:

How to Reset Mouse & Keyboard Settings | eHow.com


----------



## Snowrosie (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

Thanks. Tried that - result = both keyboard and touchpad are all up to date already.

Arrrgh, this problem is driving me potty! Anyone got other suggestions?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

If you use a HP printer, you may share the problem and the solution in this article Cursor turns to cross or plus sign when clicked on menus, New / Query / OK buttons, dropdowns, etc - Toolbox for IT Groups

I've also found that the other advised fix of unticking the box for Enable third party browser extensions also helps with buffering - at least on BBC iplayer or itv iplayer (for the benefit of non UK members - these are online tv program catchups).


----------



## Snowrosie (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Help - my cursor randomly changes from arrow to cross?*

That WORKED! The solution about getting rid of a particular piece of HP software. What a bizarre and ridiculous answer - but thank you SO SO much, that is great. Am so happy it worked, thank you.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, I thought it was a strange solution as well, but it's surprising what can conflict with what - but glad that sorted it.

If you're happy and don't have any other problems, then would you please use the Thread Tools dropdown to mark the thread as Solved (if it's working yet)


----------

